# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  В Comodo не работает «защита»

## tar

Ради эксперимента решил добавить файл c:\text1.txt в  «мои защищенные файлы» и потом спокойно его редактировал, comodo никак не защищает его. Так же провел данный эксперимент с другими файлами (включая EXE) – не работает!

Так же написал небольшой bat который добавляет запись в реестр для автозагрузки файла – comodo промолчал (хотя ключ есть в «мои защищенные ключи реестра»)

Хотя когда добавил файл в заблокированные, то доступ действительно заблокировался.
Но мне-то больше нужен контроль, чем блокировка, а она не работает.

Версия 4.0

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## artur777

У меня все работает. Думаю, вы не разобрались в настройках comodo. Если вы редактируете файл, а права доступа редактора указаны в политике безопасности, comodo и не будет реагировать. Также и с вашим файлом bat. Если вы его запустили вне песочницы(проверьте и включите информационные сообщения), то уже прописали правила в политике безопасности. Также установите агрессивный контроль исполнения файлов.

----------


## artur777

Сегодня, т.к. зародились таки сомнения, решил тоже провести эксперименты с comodo 4. Вердикт - таки да, глючит,причем не только проактивка, но и фаер. Не зря на некоторых сайтах ему присвоили adware. Мое личное мнение - comodo какое-то время работает нормально, затем начинаются сбои, для решения их надо обращаться в службу поддержки и покупать платный продукт.Бесплатность - это просто маркетинговый ход.

----------


## Travoed

Читал на ру-борде в ветке про Comodo 4 , у многих проблемы с хипсом  возникают после установки поверх третьей версии четвёртой и решаются  путем деинсталяции и зачистки хвостов и последующей установки начисто .

----------


## artur777

Разобрался таки и дело не в инсталяции. Надо изначально правильно настроить, очистив список безопасных файлов, затем поставив систему в режим чистого компьютера и создания правил. После создания и редактирования правил можно переводить систему в безопасный режим.Также надо понимать, что в 4-й версии для уменьшения алертов добавлена песочница, поэтому если нет алерта, то файл может быть запущен в песочнице, если анализатор решит, что он не слишком опасен.

----------


## tar

как-то геморойно получается, как-то все через жо

----------


## artur777

Выяснил еще одну прикольную штуку- у меня не работает-таки контроль исполнения bat и com файлов, в песочницу периодически они помещаются, и все (с exe все ok), причем в настройках контроля исполнения все указано. tar, очевидно, вы тестировали именно bat файл. снес comodo,поставил снова armor как hips и отдельно песочницу, пусть пока comodo доработает продукт.

----------


## barsukRed

> снес comodo,поставил снова armor как hips и отдельно песочницу


А когда комодо стоял, дополнительно еще что нибудь оставляли из защитного софта?

----------


## artur777

> А когда комодо стоял, дополнительно еще что нибудь оставляли из защитного софта?


Нет, специально все убрал. Есть у меня подозрения, что под XP SP3 comodo может не корректно работать. Microsoft ведь одну из последних заплаток добавляла по защите от руткитов, а руткиты используют и легальные программы.Причем как-то странно получается- первое время нормально,а затем глючит,т.е., если comodo тестировать, то пусть сначала поработает немного.И тесты comodo на ресурсах, занимающихся тестированием, в этом случае не совсем корректны.Также есть у меня второе предположение, что это бизнес стратегия заработка на техническом сопровождении.Вы, в общем, сами можете установить comodo, затем через некоторое время скачать eicar-тест и все увидеть, и как антивирус реагирует на загрузку(никак), и позапускайте неоднократно eicar.com-посмотрите реакцию,затем проверьте временные папки  и system volume другим антивирусом-посмотрите результат.

*Добавлено через 27 минут*

Кстати, забыл написать, запустите в песочнице comodo Ccleaner и посмотрите степень изоляции приложения, а вернее отсутствие изоляции.Если в новых тестах comodo поставят наравне с Касперским, мне будет даже не смешно.

----------


## g0dl1ke

вот и ставь теперь comodo  :Cheesy:

----------


## NRA

Не знаю, лично мне нравился комод, но только на десктопе. А на ноуте и субноуте комбайны от _одного производителя_ (Комод/ КИС) заменил на солянку:

*1*) SuRun (бесплатно, около 500КБ; запуск админправ в контексте только данного ограниченого пользователя)
*2*) PCTOOLS firewall plus (бесплатно, около 30МБ; приличный фаер + ХИПС)
*3*) SandBoxIE (единожды $25 на пожизненное обновления, около 1МБ; виртуалка для индивидуальных приложений и внешних/съёмных носителей)

Разумеется, ежедневный бэкап на внешний винт плюс раз в месяц-два проганяю обновлённым AVZ или AVPtool/CureIT.

Такая связка довольно лёгкая и устойчивая даже для моего Asus eeePC Celerоn-900)

----------


## amcenter

> Нет, специально все убрал. Есть у меня подозрения, что под XP SP3 comodo может не корректно работать. Microsoft ведь одну из последних заплаток добавляла по защите от руткитов, а руткиты используют и легальные программы.Причем как-то странно получается- первое время нормально,а затем глючит,т.е., если comodo тестировать, то пусть сначала поработает немного.И тесты comodo на ресурсах, занимающихся тестированием, в этом случае не совсем корректны.Также есть у меня второе предположение, что это бизнес стратегия заработка на техническом сопровождении.Вы, в общем, сами можете установить comodo, затем через некоторое время скачать eicar-тест и все увидеть, и как антивирус реагирует на загрузку(никак), и позапускайте неоднократно eicar.com-посмотрите реакцию,затем проверьте временные папки  и system volume другим антивирусом-посмотрите результат.
> 
> *Добавлено через 27 минут*
> 
> Кстати, забыл написать, запустите в песочнице comodo Ccleaner и посмотрите степень изоляции приложения, а вернее отсутствие изоляции.Если в новых тестах comodo поставят наравне с Касперским, мне будет даже не смешно.


По матусеку Комодо 4 обошел всех!
Тройка работает нормально давно, а вот четверка...  :Shocked: 
А по поводу сисиклинера ничего не напутали?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

*NRA*, интересное решение. А трояна не боитесь через веб или авторана через флэшку?

----------


## artur777

Итак, я все -таки продолжил эксперименты и выяснил следующее - у comodo не чистый hips,а система предотвращения вторжений, т.е. она анализирует действия приложений и при определенном наборе выдает алерт, поэтому лучше сначала вычистить компьютер и поставить ее в режим "чистый ПК", неизвестные приложения которые не совершают набора опасных действий запускаются в песочнице. Есть некоторые баги при работе с добавлением приложений в блокировку и наоборот. Песочница также работает не как  привычная Sandboxie,а просто ограничивается набор действий приложения, нет полной изоляции, с Ccleaner я не перепутал - при запуске в песочнице comodo приложение спокойно работает с внешней системой в отличие от запуска в Sandboxie. Получается что разработчики comodo постарались сделать систему с наименьшим количеством алертов для пользователя. Но хороший антивирус к такой системе нужен,comodo defense от sality защитит, а вот от угроз класса worm или от руткит технологий - вопрос.

----------


## rav

> По матусеку Комодо 4 обошел всех!


Ага, с выключенной песочницей. А с включённой?

----------


## artur777

установил отдельно comodo firewall c проактивкой- все нормально пока работает,странно это как-то,точно, что антивирус пока лучше не устанавливать.

----------


## barsukRed

> с Ccleaner я не перепутал - при запуске в песочнице comodo приложение спокойно работает с внешней системой в отличие от запуска в Sandboxie.


а не добавлено  ли Ccleaner в список доверенных производителей(если есть такое в 4-ке) ? C четвертой версией я не знаком. Давно остановился на тройке. Не по душе мне такое кол-во наворотов. Да и работают они как-то не уверенно. ИмХО







> Получается что разработчики comodo постарались сделать систему с наименьшим количеством алертов для пользователя. Но хороший антивирус к такой системе нужен,comodo defense от sality защитит, а вот от угроз класса worm или от руткит технологий - вопрос.


Разговор про алерты давно уже шел и даже где-то на этом форуме есть подобное высказывание. А почему Вы думаете что от руткитов плохо защитит? Есть подобные случаи?

----------


## artur777

Я уже написал выше, что когда установил только firewall c defense, многие проблемы исчезли. Причем проактивку я установил в режим чистого ПК, убрав галочку с доверенных производителей, теперь у меня любой новый исполняемый файл не считается безопасным. Правда при установке нового ПО этот режим необходимо менять. По поводу песочницы- заработало, но как-то интересно, надо еще поизучать, по поводу руткитов - у девушки при установленном comodo лично убил два Cureit -ом, правда вопрос, когда они попали в систему, однако комодовский антивирус их не замечал, т. е. с лечением зараженного компьютера к комоду вопросы есть.Мой личный вывод - комбайн у них не доработан, антивирус лучше не ставить.

----------


## barsukRed

Понятно. 
Что-же, будем надеяться, что русскоязычные пользователи комода будут чаще посылать образчики вирусов и руткитов в вирлаб не только ЛК но и comodo. Тогда и ловить антивирус будет лучше.  :Wink:  Известно-чем больше база сигнатур-тем больше шансы на детект.

----------


## artur777

Итак, потестировал я еще с недельку comodo, выводы для меня самого весьма интересны - фаервол и антивирус не доработаны, а отдельно проактивка работает великолепно, в общем, при правильной настройке это отличная защита от вторжений и скорей всего именно она и выводит comodo на первые места в тестах, т.е. из пакета comodo сейчас у меня работает только defense+. Если у вас не стоит задача запрещать конкретным легальным приложениям выход в сеть, а просто хотите защиту от выхода в сеть вредоносных приложений, то проактивка контролирует доступ к com интерфейсу, а родной фаервол windows достаточно хорошо справляется с блокировкой входа. Теперь о причинах таких выводов. Про антивирус можно много не писать, скачайте eicar-тест или попробуйте просканировать любой инсталяционный файл, и все поймете. По поводу фаервола- нет информативной истории трафика, не отключает автоматически родной фаервол windows (что настораживает), и у меня часто шел входящий трафик, а comodo показывал, что входящие и исходящие соединения отсутствуют( и это при вкл мастере скрытых портов). В общем меня это насторожило.

----------


## barsukRed

В общем-то я с Вами согласен в целом, только мне не понятно,извините :





> Про антивирус можно много не писать, скачайте eicar-тест или попробуйте просканировать любой инсталяционный файл, и все поймете.


если раньше eicar-тест принимался антивирусными производителями как проверка реагирования антивируса на "раздражитель ", то теперь антивирусы проверяют НАЛИЧИЕ РЕАЛЬНОГО вредоносного кода. Разве нет? Насколько я понимаю в eicar нет ничего вредоносного. Так-же, eicar не писался в COMODO для проверки работы своего антивируса. С чего-бы ему реагировать на eicar? 
Про инсталяционный файл я не понял, что я должен понять? Извиняюсь...





> ...и у меня часто шел входящий трафик, а comodo показывал, что входящие и исходящие соединения отсутствуют( и это при вкл мастере скрытых портов). В общем меня это насторожило.


чем контролировался трафик помимо фаервола comodo?

----------


## artur777

Хорошо, отвечу по-порядку: comodo antivirus реагирует на eicar тест, но при ручном сканировании или попытке запуска, записаться-же файлу на диск дает спокойно, загрузку файла не останавливает. В данном случае это безобидный файл, а если был-бы TDSS? Затем по поводу инсталяторов- comodo не сканирует в отличие того-же avasta их содержимое, т.е. не поддерживает нормально сканирование различных типов архивов.Мне это не понравилось и это лично мое мнение.По фаерволу-  трафик дополнительно контролировался Sony Ericsson PC Suite 6.0 (я подключаюсь через телефон) или можно в стандартном окне сетевых подключений.Также я подумал, что проактивку можно существенно дополнить panda cloud 1.1 ,там реализован поведенческий анализатор с анализом на серверах Panda.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## artur777

Сегодня был последний акт деинсталяции комода, поясню причину: две недели назад поставил сыну comodo firewall и panda cloud + песочница,а он у меня любитель полазить по различным сайтам. Результат интересный - panda неоднократно сносила различные файлы opera как зараженные, он раза три ее переустанавливал.(это к вопросу о безопасном использовании opera в sanboxie). Система цела, проактивка комода молчала. Хотя у меня проходила все тесты скаченные с соответствующих специализированных сайтов. Сегодняшний вечер пытался разобраться в причинах и, как говориться дело темное. Куча предположений, но факт тот, что проактивка комодо в боевых условиях молчала, да можно скачивать различные malware  и запускать, блокирует отлично, но вот по-моему с вопросами использования уязвимостей (браузера в частности) есть вопросы Одним словом осталось много вопросов и к тестам матусека тоже, теория и синтетические тесты одно, а практика - другое.

----------


## barsukRed

Я Вас понял. 
Мне и самому не по душе наращивание функционала в последующих версиях комодо. Однако, большое кол-во недоделок в последних версиях тройки и, я как понял, уже и в начальных версиях четверки вошло в "любимый обычай" у comodo corp... ИМХО

----------


## artur777

Я думаю, дело немного в другом. Наращивание функционала является ответом на растущее многообразие интернет-угроз, более того, как я увидел, они умнеют. Только вот комбайн с параноидальной проактивкой и антивирусом с непомерной базой - это далеко не решение проблемы. Сейчас, как я увидел, эксплуатируются уязвимости программного обеспечения. Причем мой сын не лазил по порносайтам, а просто скачивал видео по плаванию. Продукт декларирующий сто процентов защиты - миф. И еще один миф, что opera гораздо надежней IE. Думаю, будущее за системами виртуализации и облачными технологиями,это просто лично мое мнение.

----------


## Pokery

У меня на обычном компе (windows 7 32) стоит Comodo Internet Security версии 3, и у девушки на ноутбуке тоже версия 3, но Windows XP SP3. Попробовал поставить 4-ю версию, сеть сразу накрылась (WiFi) и так и не смог настроить. Пришлось ставить обратно тройку.

Ещё проблема есть также и в версии 3. У меня на обычном компе всё отлично, никакая зараза не проникает, на ноуте же с Windows XP постоянно какая то зараза появляется. С чем это связано, не известно, хотя настройки одинаковые.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> С чем это связано, не известно, хотя настройки одинаковые.


Разные ОС, разные пользователи... Рекомендую Вам обратиться в раздел "помогите" и проверить компьютер

----------

